# Blue buffalo cat food not available in uk? What's the exact alternative?



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

As you know my cats had been on purina one for months now and the lower calorie one the last couple months. Since starting purina one their coats are shinier and they are a lot more active and energetic.
However I keep wondering about this blue buffalo brand which is supposed to be the healthiest food you can get for them and there's real meat in it with no added stuff. I cannot see it available anywhere in the uk store or net wise.
I've heard nothing but good things about the ingredients, however I'd still be wary seeing as they still contain whole grains, oats, veggies and fruit...none of which a cat woukd eat. And I'm sure fruit and veg are dangerous to cats? One type even had sweet potatoes in it!

My one cat seems to be drinking a lot latley. Once he leaves his water bowl he will go back fir more straight away. Well they both do, but mainly the boy.
Im gonna keep an eye on them and a blood check may be in order.
I can't seem to find any reviews on blue buffalo products that match the shiney coat and energy purina one has given my cats.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

never heard of it, why not get applaws, thats mostly meat.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

BlackRose said:


> As you know my cats had been on purina one for months now and the lower calorie one the last couple months. Since starting purina one their coats are shinier and they are a lot more active and energetic.
> However I keep wondering about this blue buffalo brand which is supposed to be the healthiest food you can get for them and there's real meat in it with no added stuff. I cannot see it available anywhere in the uk store or net wise.
> I've heard nothing but good things about the ingredients, however I'd still be wary seeing as they still contain whole grains, oats, veggies and fruit...none of which a cat woukd eat. And I'm sure fruit and veg are dangerous to cats? One type even had sweet potatoes in it!
> 
> ...


 
Cats on a dried diet always drink more, its dangerous if they dont. Most fruit and veg isnt poisonous to cats and some actually enjoy it!
Applaws(dried) is the nearest you will get to a natural diet without feeding raw meat, personally I dont like it as when my friend trialled it all her cats had the raging squits


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

Thanks, I know there's been a list of cat foods here but I wondered if this one heard of was actually as good as they say. Apparantly purina one that i feed is rubbish, and science plan has also been described as a poshly packaged rubbish food :s
I dint understand why my cats have much shinier coats and all that and more energy if it's so bad. But then its an upgrade I suppose from Felix and whiskers


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

Oh, I don't want mine getting the squits and feeing bad. Especially with their sensitive stomachs. Their toilet smells enough as it is lol


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

royal canin sensibles my favourite, never found a cat that it didnt suit.

think anythings an upgrade from whiskas?


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

Until I started them on purina one they had Felix wet and whiskers dry. The vet said not to mix any wet in with their current dry as it's a complete food but I can mix some gravy in for variety and wetness now and then...like bisto. Well I only have a tub of oxo granules I think. But surely all the salt and added stuff in that is no good for them!? 
I'm not gonna try it.
Is royal canine affordable? I got two cats so would need a big enough bag weekly. I probably wouldn't have enough to buy in bulk.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

BlackRose said:


> Until I started them on purina one they had Felix wet and whiskers dry. The vet said not to mix any wet in with their current dry as it's a complete food but I can mix some gravy in for variety and wetness now and then...like bisto. Well I only have a tub of oxo granules I think. But surely all the salt and added stuff in that is no good for them!?
> I'm not gonna try it.
> Is royal canine affordable? I got two cats so would need a big enough bag weekly. I probably wouldn't have enough to buy in bulk.


 
I wouldnt put any gravy in with an animals food its far to salty and not needed. Royal canin is far cheaper than Applaws and the other food you mentioned. My cats get dried food and an odd pouch of Feline fayre(60% fish content and about 35p a pouch)) which they sell in Asda or cooked chicken.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

gravy is far too salty as shell says.

no reason why you cant feed fresh meat or tin/pouch food alongside dry....i wouldnt mix them in the same bowl though or the dry goes soft and manky and attracts flies.

mine have biscuits and fresh ( real ) meat every day.

royal canin can be anywhere between £10 and £15 for a 2 kilo bag depending on where you shop and its quite often on offer.

its a decent food and cats dont eat as much as of the cheep tat.
the biggest bag is a 10 kilo, and that would feed two cats for 3 months.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

There's plenty of cat foods available in the UK that compare with Blue Buffalo. Almo Nature, Bozita, Smilla, and Taste of the Wild to name a few.


----------



## 9Red (May 30, 2008)

Have a look for Bozita and Animonda Carny - www.zooplus.co.uk is where I order mine from.


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

Thanks all : victory:


----------

